# sandbridgepier.com UP & RUNNING



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

We are BACK  took long dam enuf
thanks for waiting  
thanks for all the help



ed huff


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

Maybe it's just me, I still get expired notice???


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Not yet*

Me toooooo


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*No problem*

here, came right up

Thanks


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*How*

I still get nothing .It says its down.


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

*no joy here*

still get he down and out message...........


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Worked fine for me, I just copied the address and pasted it in the box and hit enter.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I just typed in Sandbridgepier.com ............

It came up just fine.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ok*

Someone here isnt telling the truth.Im decent on a comp and i cant get it to come up.help


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

I still can't get it either???


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

See if this will let you link directly to the posts area of the site. If not....make sure you have cookies enabled for the site. Have you restricted pop ups?

http://www.sandbridgepier.com/sbforum/index.php


Also, try deleting you Cache/temp internet files.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Refresh your browser folks, if that does not work then clear your temp internet files.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*did it*

Any other suggestions...I have no trouble with anything else.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*ok*

even when i go to yahoo,then go to sandbridge pier it still says expired.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*check to see*

if the site has been put in the "blocked" category of your firewall programs.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

You used Yahoo search...or the browser?? I use IE and sometimes AOL. AOL doesn't work well with P&S for me.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Since I'm throwing out guesses here....
try searching thru you "history" folder and see if there is a link in there dated back before the site went down. If so, give it a click. Wouldn't hurt to try!

*Check for a link in your "favorites" .*


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Wow*

still no luck is anyone else getting the expired page


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Thank you thrifty*

Hey thanks for trying with me .i appreciate it.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Shoreline Networking Inc.
721 20th Street Suite 1 (757)248-9308
Virginia Beach, VA. 23451

Give em a call. They run the site I believe.

Don't tell em I publicly gave out their number.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*No luck*

No luck with that number,says its out of service,,,Man no love for me today.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I just now sent an email thru the contact link on the site.

Now I'm waiting to see if they paid that bill  . If they didn't, the email should be bouncing back to me any minute now.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I'll give it 24 hours for the Net to catch up, before I worry about it.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Digger said:


> I'll give it 24 hours for the Net to catch up, before I worry about it.



24 hours of cold turkey.  
That's a big stretch when you need that immediate fishing site fix.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

You think you gots troubles, I got threw with the link but the dang blasted thing will not let me register.  OK whos been spreadn nasty rumors about me so they will not let me join  and here I thought I been behaven myself lately


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The reason that some people can see it and some can't is because the DNS is still propogating. Without getting into boring technical stuff, the records that point to the proper server when you type in a domain name sometimes takes a few days to get in all the DNS servers across the web.

Long story short, wait another day or two and everyone should be able to see it.


----------



## cleanandgreen (Oct 12, 2005)

*Site issues*

This is Sandman at sandbridgepier.com (site admin) and the two posts that hit the mark with the site access problems were digger and sandflea.

Going into a bit more detail on SandFlea's Post. The Internet runs off of a technology that is not unlike a phone book or rather a series of phone books. 
Instead of names to phone numbers in the book it connects website names to IP addresses of computers (servers). When you type a website name your computers asks its phone book where to find the ip address of the server that hosts the website and you get the website if the phone book has the right number listed. Since we re-registered the site the phone books have to get updated with the right ip address for the site. This is called "propogating the web" as digger said. It usually takes 24-48 hours for all of ther Internet "phone books" (dns servers) to get the new info for the site so that your computer can find it. 
In short, it has nothing to do with the type of computer you have, dont worry about your cookies setting, no need to clear your temporary internet files, if you cant get to the site it is because the dns server (phone book) that your computer uses to find the site doesnt have the new number yet. There is nothing for you to do but wait and this update occurs automatically. Give it a day and try again, I'm sure everyone will be accessing the site with no problems.

Who was it that can get the site to come up but cant log in? Please email me at [email protected] and give me your login name and I will be happy to investigate your login problem.

Thanks to Sandflea for the hospitality.


Thanks to all,

-Sandman


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks to all for the lessons learned.  Know I can tell people at work I am actually doing internet research on this site, and if I pick up some fishing tips that is just an extra bonus that will make me a more happy worker.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

J-E-T-S said:


> I am actually doing internet research on this site, and if I pick up some fishing tips that is just an extra bonus that will make me a more happy worker.


Did I read that right???? You said... *if* ???  

You already knew almost everything there was to know bout fishing before joining this site?  By all means....do share your bounty of fishing knowledge with us *wanna know it all* 's.  Much like your teachers...we'd like to give credit where credit is due.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks Sandman For The Email Updates While The Site Was Down- Bz 2 U


----------



## cleanandgreen (Oct 12, 2005)

You are all very welcome. I was happy to do it. 

-Sandman


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Glad you know can finally be seen.


----------

